# For Macragge!



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

"For Macragge! For Guilliman! Courage and honour!"
​
Hello everyone!
I have decided to work on everyone's favorite space marine chapter, the Ultramarines. The plan is to build an army from all of my old Marines and once I am finished re-issuing them, begin to buy new ones (kind of like my Knights of Blood army...). I currently have enough for around 1,000 points (maybe more). 
However, instead of going out and buying all new stuff, I decided to be smarter about it and strip down my old models and re-issue them! So I went to my local Wally World and bought a nice large jug of Simple Green. I set all my current power armour marine models in a nice deep plastic tub and poured in the SG (yes this includes my Knights of Blood, think of it as starting over).
After letting them bathe overnight, I pulled each model out one by one and began to brush off the old paint with a toothbrush. With everything dry and seemingly striped of paint I began to start again.
Thus we have my first Ultramarine Astartes! (the pictures do the model no justice)

*Brother Midas of Squad Septimus *



And finally a close up on the snow base, also my first real attempt at snow.


I really like how this turned out. The blue came out exactly how I wanted and I love the snow. I wanted it to seem as though he has been trudging through some heavy snow drifts while getting shot at constantly. The blue was a nice alternative to the stark white of my Deathwing (which I am still working on by the way). Brother Midas will be a part of a ten man tactical squad, squad Septimus. 

I also spoiled myself and grabbed the Blood Angel Death Company box. I've been wanting this kit for a while now and it was definitely worth the money. Born from this sudden splurge of money, I converted a Captain to lead my company.

*Captain Adonis*



I dont know why but I love powerfists. I imagined him screaming "For Macragge!", his power fist held high as the marines around him reply, "For Guilliman!" and then just obliterating the enemy.
As far as modeling is concerned, I just have to fill the front of his legs. I will then paint them in gold and scribble some writing on it to make them look like honour "boards". 
I also have a Chaplain pretty much done modelling wise (transferred from my KoB respectively). I should have another Marine painted and finished over the weekend (maybe more if time permits). 
Thanks for looking and let me know what you think.

+++Mr.M+++


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good so far and the snow bases look good as well looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I love seeing well done Ultramarines, it shows people that they can be interesting!

I like the deeper blue you've used aswell, much preferable to the more pastel blue you often see. If i did Ultra's i'd use a blue like yours. 

So good work and keep it up!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you *Demon Prince* there will be plenty more to come!

Thank you very much for the kind words *Rems*! I believe as well that Utramarines can be interesting if the right person gets them. I'm glad you like the blue I accomplished. I was never a big fan of the lighter blue usually associated with Ultramarines hence my darker scheme 

+++Mr.M+++


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. Like Rems I really like the darker blue, and the snow bases are looking sweet. Will be following along with your progress.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the Ultramarine. I really like what you have done with the weathering on his feet with the snow and mud. Again, great job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*Midge913*: Thank you. Glad you like him:grin:

@*Disciple_of_Ezekiel*: Thank you for the kind words. There is more to come....

Little Update
Ok finished another one (besides applying transfers). He isnt together as I seem to have run out of glue..... Oh well. Hope you like him.




Thanks for looking and let me know what you think.

+++Mr.M+++


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice. I love the OSL from his eyes. very nicely done.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, this will be another high quality blog on the boards. I also like the dark blues for these marines. It's set off nicely against those snowbases. 

That last one does seem to have a bit too sharp highlights. I like crisp highlighting, but this seems a shade too light for my taste. Your reflection of light onto the miniature is also quite high. Are you putting your lamp really close by, using flash or is it the mini that still need a matt sealant?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice. I'm not a huge Ultramarine fan by any means but these look great


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I have issues, the images are broken for me!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*Midge913*: Thank you very much!

@*Elmir*: First thank you for the kind words. Second, I think it may be a light issue. I kept the light a bit close on both painted marines. I may run a bit of Asurmen back over the highlights as I did go a bit lighter this time.

@*Scathainn*: Thank you good sir. It means the most when someone who isnt a fan of the Chapter in general likes what you've done. Thanks again.

@*Lubacca*: Hmmm thats strange as I use my DakkaDakka image loader for all my stuff. I switched from Photobucket to DakkaDakka when I noticed everyone couldnt see my pics once in a while. Strange....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The gem looking blue does look good on these models. The ols on the eyes are awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Lubacca said:


> I have issues


Me too....:grin:

Another great looking mini mate. Im curious on how your doing the weathering on their lower legs?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

While it may not be my place it looks like a simple black (or dark colour of your choice) painted on with a fine brush and then highlighted with a lighter colour underneath (away from the light source) for the illusion of depth. 

I'd be interested to know your armour recipe as i have a Ultramarine's commission come up and i'd love to do them in a blue like that. 

Also congrats on the posing of your models, it makes them look very animated and is much more interesting than the typical bolter across the chest pose. Oh and is the snow the old pva and baking powder trick?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Phwoar, very nice. Do you add anything to your snow to thicken it up a bit?

Nice work, keep it up. Look forward to seeing some of those Ogres done.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooo boy its been a while hasn't it?
First of all thank you all for the encouragement and the kind words.
I will definitely be making a tutorial for the blue a.s.a.p.
Lifes been a bit crazy and I finally got back to painting.
If your following my Ogres Painting Log you'll be in for a surprise soon :victory:
So I dont really have anything "new" so to speak.
I printed out some photo backgrounds and gave it a try on my first Marine I painted.
Hope you like the new "photo booth".




Thanks for looking. C&C is always welcome!

+++Mr.M+++


----------

